# Why did apple go up $5 a share for 60 seconds Tuesday Sept 2nd?



## TuckerdogAVL (Sep 2, 2014)

Haven't seen any notes on this yet. But I just saw that Aapl in "After hours" when up  $5/share for about 60 seconds. Talk about your market timing. Any one know what's up?


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 3, 2014)

It is the small things that create the trust of buyers and sellers. In this case, it could be the brief statement that iCloud was not breached. This was in conjunction with the compromising celebrity pictures released from a hack.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Sep 6, 2014)

There was no conversation, no discussion, nothing. If what you say is correct someone/some computer/some auto device may have made thousands, no millions, in 60 seconds.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes, there was a small blurb in an article that I read, which is why I stated it. Did someone or some people make money? Sure, because that is the nature of the stock exchange. Let&#8217;s see how the stock does on Tuesday evening.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheryl said:


> Yes, there was a small blurb in an article that I read, which is why I stated it. Did someone or some people make money? Sure, because that is the nature of the stock exchange. Lets see how the stock does on Tuesday evening.


I am not buying this answer. This is ridiculous. Stock prices after-hours don't just jump 5% for 60 seconds and then drop down to the exact amount it was 60 seconds earlier. Now, back to football.


----------



## MisterMe (Sep 7, 2014)

TuckerdogAVL said:


> I am not buying this answer. This is ridiculous. Stock prices after-hours don't just jump 5% for 60 seconds and then drop down to the exact amount it was 60 seconds earlier. Now, back to football.


One is probably able to determine the case of a long-term trend in the price of a stock. Anyone who claims to know why a stock price changes over a single day is a liar or just plain stupid. You are asking about the change in a stock price over a single minute? You appear to suspect skullduggery. The fact is that no one knows. The reason not to accept an explanation because there is no reason to believe that the person answering your question has a clue. It is not because anyone is trying to put  something over on you.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks MisterMe. 

I think a better question is why is a person watching the stock prices fluctuate at any particular minute for any length of time.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi. I'm not. I noticed it at the end of the day when I simply clicked on "AAPL after hours" and saw the Yahoo! quote listing. I check at the end of the day just to see how it did. It's my retirement. 

PS Why wouldn't one suspect "skullduggery" as MisterMe puts it? Didn't we just see that in the BENDABLE hoax? Apple stock dropped about 4%. Pretty good if the guy had some money to spend that day, for a hoax that frightened the horses.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 1, 2014)

Errors happen and sometimes people notice them right away. Like this news from today: http://www.businessinsider.com/tokyo-fat-finger-error-2014-10

Oh well, Life goes on.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Oct 1, 2014)

Yep. I think that is the logical answer, Scott. Onward.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Nov 19, 2014)

This came over the wire today. This is the answer. 
http://fortune.com/2014/11/19/phantom-trades-bedevil-aapl/


----------

